# Diferente capsula de Triac T435-600W



## Eratostenes (Jun 8, 2015)

Buenas a todos;

Pretendo reparar la placa de un electrodomestico y tengo que sustituir varios Triacs...en concreto:
T435-600W

pero no lo encuentro online como tal, si con otro empaquetado:

T435-600T

la diferencia es:
El W --> ISOWATT220AB
El T - TO-220AB

Yo no soy capaz de ver si uno es mejor que el otro por su encapsulado...¿alguna ayuda?

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2015)

El isowatt la capsula es toda aislada el TO220 normal no tiene la aleta metálica, si va puesto sobre disipador deberas intercalar un mica o un pad para TO220 con grasa de ambos lados, ya que esa aleta esta conectada al pin central del triac y por lo tanto a la tensión de línea


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 8, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El isowatt la capsula es toda aislada el TO220 normal no tiene la aleta metálica, si va puesto sobre disipador deberas intercalar un mica o un pad para TO220 con grasa de ambos lados, ya que esa aleta esta conectada al pin central del triac y por lo tanto a la tensión de línea




Gracias.

No, no va a disipador de calor...por lo que entiendo se puede poner uno por otro sin problemas.
Véase la imagen:






Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2015)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> No, no va a disipador de calor...por lo que entiendo se puede poner uno por otro sin problemas.
> Véase la imagen:
> ...



No hay inconveniente alguno.

Antes de probar la reparación verifica que no exista un cortocircuito, ese TRIAC de atrás se lo ve *! Explotado ¡  *


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No hay inconveniente alguno.
> 
> Antes de probar la reparación verifica que no exista un cortocircuito, ese TRAC de atrás se lo ve *! Explotado ¡  *




No, el Triac de atrás no está explotado, ni mucho menos, sólo tiene la patilla central rota...eso si, está "muy trabajado" la patilla se rompió, con solo doblar un poco el componente (una patilla muy rigida estaba supongo que por el trabajo que ha llevado). También supongo que los Triac, han gobernado el motor del lavavajillas...y eso es un trbajo duro.

He verificado con polimetro la medida de cada uno de ellos y es correcta...incluido el de la pata rota.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2015)

Eratostenes dijo:


> No, el Triac de atrás no está explotado, ni mucho menos, sólo tiene la patilla central rota...eso si, está "muy trabajado" la patilla se rompió, con solo doblar un poco el componente (una patilla muy rigida estaba supongo que por el trabajo que ha llevado). También supongo que los Triac, han gobernado el motor del lavavajillas...y eso es un trbajo duro.
> 
> He verificado con polimetro la medida de cada uno de ellos y es correcta...incluido el de la pata rota.
> 
> Gracias



¿ Y el tiznado ?


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y el tiznado ?



Parece tiznado, pero no...es el color del componente...es todo plastico negro piano...vamos como las teclas de un piano.
Si es cierto que la placa está oscurecida "tiznada" por zonas...pero es lo que tienen estas placas, de lavavajillas, sufren mucho y las hacen para que dure lo justo...y éste lavavajillas tiene ya 15 años.

Vamos que yo no la veo mal. 
El lavavajillas da un fallo, que puede ser cosa de la placa, pero es lo más caro y antes de nada, voy a cambiar la resistencia que calienta el agua, que no es tan cara y esa si que tiene mala pinta...aunque por medidas está correctamente...luego iré paso a paso a ver de donde puede venir el fallo.
Aún así a la placa si que quiero cambiar los tiristores...no es demasiado trabajo y le irá bien.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2015)

Eratostenes dijo:


> Parece tiznado, pero no...es el color del componente...es todo plastico negro piano...vamos como las teclas de un piano.
> Si es cierto que la placa está oscurecida "tiznada" por zonas...pero es lo que tienen estas placas, de lavavajillas, sufren mucho y las hacen para que dure lo justo...y éste lavavajillas tiene ya 15 años.
> 
> Vamos que yo no la veo mal.
> ...



Para verificar que la resistencia este *OK*, también debes medir su aislación respecto a chasis (del lavavajillas)


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 8, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para verificar que la resistencia este *OK*, también debes medir su aislación respecto a chasis (del lavavajillas)



No entiedo muy bien ésto último. Ni se a que resistencia te refieres no como hacer lo que comentas, lo siento, soy algo torpe para estas cosas, pero le pongo voluntad

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2015)

Eratostenes dijo:


> No entiedo muy bien ésto último. Ni se a que resistencia te refieres no como hacer lo que comentas, lo siento, soy algo torpe para estas cosas, pero le pongo voluntad
> 
> Gracias



Tomas el multímetro 
Lo colocas en la escala mas alta para medir resistencias (x 20MΩ o x 200MΩ).
Desconectas los terminales de la resistencia (Los 2)
Una de las puntas del multímetro la conectas a la carcasa metálica del lavavajillas.
La otra punta a alguno de los terminales de la resistencia.

El multímetro *NO* debe marcar *NADA*

Que desconozcas un procedimiento no te hace torpe


----------



## Eratostenes (Jun 8, 2015)

Gracias

Ahora si, más claro.
Lo probaré en cuanto pueda, que ya será el viernes o sabado, pues estoy fuera.

Muchas gracias


----------

